# Fattest Counties



## AC4400CW (Nov 7, 2007)

I didn't find a reference to this site elsewhere on Dimensions, but this is fun...

The city-data site has mass quantities of "top-101" lists, including "Top 101 counties with the highest average weight of females." http://www.city-data.com/top2/co14.html

I thought y'all might enjoy the link.


----------



## ZincDink (Nov 8, 2007)

165? Not Even Fat.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 8, 2007)

But you can add about another ten lbs on each, cos women lie


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my ... my county made that list, at #19. The very city that I live in, too. Guess I've done my part for the bell curve


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 8, 2007)

> 62. *Broward County, FL* (_Fort Lauderdale, Hollywood, Pembroke Pines_), pop. 1,623,018: 156.6 lb



I knew Broward County would be on there. I thought it was going to be higher on the list, though.


----------



## zillaj (Nov 8, 2007)

Woot! #8 is right by me. No wonder the big girl shopping selection is so good out this way.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 8, 2007)

First countries, then states, then cities, and now counties. Is dwellings next? Or just list the individuals already.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 8, 2007)

#8 representin'


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 8, 2007)

16. Vancouver, WA.

At last, the 'Couv has something to be proud of.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 8, 2007)

Stoopid CA with its stoopid Governator and its stoopid health food crap! Stoopid! *kicks a wall*


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2007)

**Adds Louisiana and St Louis, MO to the list of 'places to see'**


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 9, 2007)

And of coures, Mass doesn't even blip onto the screen...

damn 50th state


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 9, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> And of coures, Mass doesn't even blip onto the screen...
> 
> damn 50th state



I know with all the great food around here, you would think, we would be higher!


----------



## k1009 (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought it said countries and was all set for "Australia, represent!" :doh:.


----------



## Ash (Nov 9, 2007)

#10 FTW!

I'm surprised it isn't higher, actually. I've seen a lot of fat girls in PG.


----------



## Aireman (Nov 9, 2007)

As a Calif. guy I'm very dissapointed there's not even _one_ in my state. Girls ya need to move out here to raise the standards!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 9, 2007)

Aireman said:


> As a Calif. guy I'm very dissapointed there's not even _one_ in my state. Girls ya need to move out here to raise the standards!



That was one of the reasons I left the California desert. At least Little Rock shows up as 81.


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Nov 9, 2007)

that can't be right. Just from pure observation, in my county in upstate NY, it seems to be higher. My gf is about 260 and she doesnt even seem to stand out as being over 100lbs heavier than the average woman. Either way, interesting stats.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 9, 2007)

My county didn't even make the list. (Chester County, PA)


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Nov 9, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> And of coures, Mass doesn't even blip onto the screen...
> 
> damn 50th state


 Oh man freakin' Jacksonville is #24 and the social/racial scene down there is still so uptight that a Size Acceptance Social Club has never been able to take root. What a revolution that would be... and perversely,:doh: skinny Massachusetts is home to the Big Cuties/Heavenly Bodies Empire...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im really surprised that NJ wasnt higher up on the list. We made it but we are pretty low. What a world what a world.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 10, 2007)

wow, I'm actually kinda confused, Houston is the 2nd fattest city in America, yet harris county was #80 on the list.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 10, 2007)

ZincDink said:


> 165? Not Even Fat.



Well, if that's an average weight, it may mean that for every 110 pounder, there is a correlating 220-pounder. Which also is what _we_ call "mid-size", but may be a respectable number on someone who's 5' 2" and small-boned.

This is very interesting. I would have though Texas women would have greatly outweighed women from places like New England or the Pacific northwest. We hardly have any little pins on our map.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 10, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Im really surprised that NJ wasnt higher up on the list. We made it but we are pretty low. What a world what a world.



Yeah, being a state famous for it's diners and tailored ham, egg, and cheese sandwiches you'd think we'd be a bit higher on that list. 

mmm taillored ham, egg, and cheese....on a hard roll with saltpepperketchup, please! (Yes, saltpepperketchup is all one word  )


----------



## marlowegarp (Nov 10, 2007)

Tough for me to believe that about Mass as a former resident.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2007)

Freedumb said:


> wow, I'm actually kinda confused, Houston is the 2nd fattest city in America, yet harris county was #80 on the list.



Bienvenidos to the wild world of the mathematics of gerrymandering. 

Now that ther are no little flags ANYWHERE on the most populous state in the union, can we get a few of you Louisiana girls to come out here and help us out?

And, I'd like to second the motion to point out that if the average woman in the fattest county in the US is 165lbs, she's still not fat. What is that? Size 6? Pfft.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 15, 2008)

so basically every county in ohio is on that list. hahhhhhh.

i personally find it hilarious that the county i went to school in, and another county that i work in, and another county that i LIVE in ... are ALL in the top 50 counties on that list.

craaaaziness. and yeah, i'll agree ... those weights are a joke. but like that's any surprise.


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 16, 2008)

AC4400CW said:


> I didn't find a reference to this site elsewhere on Dimensions, but this is fun...
> 
> The city-data site has mass quantities of "top-101" lists, including "Top 101 counties with the highest average weight of females." http://www.city-data.com/top2/co14.html
> 
> I thought y'all might enjoy the link.



#2 in the listing!:shocked:


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 16, 2008)

mango said:


> **Adds Louisiana and St Louis, MO to the list of 'places to see'**



You can stay at my place!


----------



## Littleghost (Jan 16, 2008)

Aireman said:


> As a Calif. guy I'm very dissapointed there's not even _one_ in my state. Girls ya need to move out here to raise the standards!



Check out MiCuteOrWt's thread.


----------



## Nex (Jan 16, 2008)

AC4400CW said:


> I didn't find a reference to this site elsewhere on Dimensions, but this is fun...
> 
> The city-data site has mass quantities of "top-101" lists, including "Top 101 counties with the highest average weight of females." http://www.city-data.com/top2/co14.html
> 
> I thought y'all might enjoy the link.




Wait, let me get this straight. People are paid to do this 
kind of work, study fat girls, where they live, demographics, 
fatographics, etc....

oh no. wtf have I done with my life.


----------



## Nex (Jan 16, 2008)

AC4400CW said:


> I didn't find a reference to this site elsewhere on Dimensions, but this is fun...
> 
> The city-data site has mass quantities of "top-101" lists, including "Top 101 counties with the highest average weight of females." http://www.city-data.com/top2/co14.html
> 
> I thought y'all might enjoy the link.



And who is the founder of this wonderful science?

Can we lay a laurel wreath upon his or her head?
Nominate him or her for a Nobel Prize?
Name them Dimensions' Person of the Year for 2008?

Or was it some ancient Greek, perhaps Pythagoras' 
younger brother, Fatagoras of Alexandria?


----------

